# What to do with dry, leftover turkey???



## witchygrrl (Aug 3, 2006)

My MIL sent us home with some truly horrendous stuffing and dry turkey. I figure I can salvage the stuffing with some walnuts and fresh cranberries, but the turkey...I don't know. It was even a nice free-range breast, but she roasted in bourbon sauce, and it lost all juciness.

I don't want to waste food, but...I might unless there are some good ideas.

TIA!!!


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Hand pull it, fry it with some oil and onions for a couple mins then add BBQ sauce. Serve on a toasted bun. Like pulled bbq pork. Dry meat works better than juicy for this anyway.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Turkey pot pie. Make a gravy, add some veggies and a crust and you'll never know it was dry.


----------



## witchygrrl (Aug 3, 2006)

mmm, both sound tasty. good ideas both! my brain just was fried after this weekend...


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

At worst case, put it in the blender with some liquid and make "broth" out of it. You could add that to rice.

Pat


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Anything that will reheat it in liquid. Shepherd's pie, BBQ, soup, even a fried rice, stir fry, or toss it into some pasta sauce (marinara, alfredo, carbonara, doesn't matter).


----------



## UnassistedMomma (Jan 24, 2006)

Turkey enchiladas! I rolled 54 of them with our left overs yesterday. YUM!


----------



## Rainbow2911 (Dec 16, 2004)

Turkey curry is always a boxing day favorite in my family. You could also make a white sauce for it and serve it in crepes or a mashed potato nest.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

So far I've made "turkey salad", ground it up in food processor and added some celery,onion, mayo

Also made "white chili" and it was really yummy! One more day and I'll be rid of my leftovers!


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Turkey noodle soup!! (freezes well too so if there's alot no problem, good quick meal later). Definitely don't want to waste good free-range meat! That stuff's expensive, and way more nutritious than typical store-bought. Same as making homemade chicken-noodle soup. Or use potatoes instead of noodles.

Almost anything in a crockpot would probably work fine too w/ dry meat. It's a great way to make poor cuts of meat useful so I'd think it'd work in this case as well. I like www.allrecipes.com you can search for just crockpot stuff, or do an ingredient search based on what you have in the cupboard or exclude any w/ ingredients you don't want. (great for family members w/ allergies).


----------



## motherbirth (May 9, 2008)

Anything you cook in broth, turkey soup, turkey chili, maybe in a rice dish with extra liquid.


----------

